# Exhaust manifold leak after HMF install....



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

So I just installed my HMF performance series slip on and now I have a slight leak at the manifold....... Not sure why....I have it tight unless it's not tight enough. I don't wanna ring the nuts off the bolts. Never did it before install so how do I stop it? I thought I had it tight enough or is there a certain way it lines back up n seals or will it not ever seal right after you've broken the factory seal? Thanks guys


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

there is a copper exhaust crush gasket you just pull your exaust off the head get that copper o ring and replace it i think its like $7 from honda......just dont over tighten the studs when you put it back on.........they are a bastard if they break


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

they get loose on there own just seems to happen with them......fairly common from what ive seen


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Crap ha ha I didn't see any copper seal ha ha......reckon I should look harder or maybe I over tightened or it's not lined up? Maybe it fell out when I pulled the headed ripe out and didn't see it. I'll check


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Was it on the rear head? most likely when you tightened it you didn't tighten it on square with the head, if the flange is not square puts more pressure on one side and less on the other causing a blow out due to lack of pressure. not a big deal, i did it before too. Just pick up a new gasket install it and try to get it square if possible.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya it probably fell out.....they are cheap and dont really work that well after you have them off......i would just get a new one and it just sits on the exaust and centres itself.......you will see how it is when you pull it apart


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> Was it on the rear head? most likely when you tightened it you didn't tighten it on square with the head, if the flange is not square puts more pressure on one side and less on the other causing a blow out due to lack of pressure. not a big deal, i did it before too. Just pick up a new gasket install it and try to get it square if possible.


its a honda.....it only has one cylinder


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Didn't notice, same thing can happen though doesn't matter what machine it is.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> Didn't notice, same thing can happen though doesn't matter what machine it is.


once again waddaman answering a question......cant really be a rear head if there is only one and its exhaust is on the front of the head....... and i quote "Was it on the rear head?" didnt say it couldnt be on crooked but if he didnt notice it was there it probably isnt anymore


----------

